# OBT, Honduran Curly Hairs, and a Salmon Pink Bird Eater!



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok everyone I'm a newbie to the tarantula hobby and have already failed at keeping an A. Avic so I definitely wanna get some more advice this time! I'm soon to be ordering some OBT's, some Honduran Curly Hairs, and an LP.  

Other than the basic terrestrial setup, is there anything special I should include when getting ready for the LP and the Curly Hairs? Also, I've heard that OBT's are pretty hard to kill and are simply GORGEOUS.....but I've also heard that they can be kept as aboreals OR terrestrials. Is this true? If so, is one more preferable to the spider?

Edit** Btw they are all only about an inch in size, not adults.


----------



## Curious jay (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd say to avoid the OBT for now, although harder and very nice to look at they're also extremely fast, generally highly defensive and have medically significant venom.

Gain some experience first hand with the LP and B. albopilosum first then do research, more research until you feel comfortable with what you're getting into, maybe even purchase one of the Psalmopoeus genus before jumping to OW.

As for the other two, no special care needed just a regular terrestrial setup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 27, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> I'd say to avoid the OBT for now, although harder and very nice to look at they're also extremely fast, generally highly defensive and have medically significant venom.
> 
> Gain some experience first hand with the LP and B. albopilosum first then do research, more research until you feel comfortable with what you're getting into, maybe even purchase one of the Psalmopoeus genus before jumping to OW.
> 
> As for the other two, no special care needed just a regular terrestrial setup.


Would you still recommend leaving the OBT even though I don't plan on handling it?


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 27, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Would you still recommend leaving the OBT even though I don't plan on handling it?


No.  It's an advanced species.  I refer to them as 'Orange Fury.'  You're not ready for one yet, you don't want a bite or an escape.  Albopilosum and parahybana are good choices.  You really should get a pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith B (Nov 27, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Would you still recommend leaving the OBT even though I don't plan on handling it?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eeWGtHs-J8

Here's a video of one suddenly zipping out of sight.. whoa speedy!  Speaking of speedy, you slow down too lol.. we were just talking about you POSSIBLY getting an LP.. and now you want an OBT .  Not handling it won't matter when it comes out and tags you in an instant when you make a wrong move.. I have twelve T's due to limited space, and I MYSELF haven't even had an OBT yet!  Have a little patience..  A Curly Hair is actually one of the ideal tarantulas to get your feet wet with.  Only one that's a beginner species.  Like Jay said, if you want to experiment with a fast arboreal with a little attitude, Psalmopoeus would be a safer choice, and IMO P. irminia's colors are more striking than OBT anyway.. matter of opinion though.  Psalmopoeus I wouldn't recommend yet though.  Just don't want you moving too quickly and losing another T.  Going from killing an Avicularia in a week, to keeping several T's at the same time is a big jump in responsibility, don't you think?  From the sounds of it, you're shopping so hastily, you don't even know what's out there yet.  You might stumble on another species that you're attracted to in the next 2 hours and want one of those too.  Just calm down, and shop smart.  Unless you're 85 years old or something, you'll have plenty of time to keep beginner, intermediate, and advanced T's.  And keep them all in order, not just gobble them all up on a whim.  Thanks to patience, reading, and research, I haven't killed anything yet.  My fifth T since I got back into keeping, was my first Avic.  She was .5" with 7 legs when I got her, and she's behind me right now coming out of her sixth molt with all her appendages.  I absorbed the successes and failures of others, and compiled it into a reliable care regimen.  You want to be successful, not just wing it, and risk the T or yourself in the process.  I know they're awesome, believe me I do, and I want hundreds.. but they also deserve everything we have to offer if we're to keep them in captivity.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## buddah4207 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been keeping taranrula for almost a year and I have almost 30 T's all of them new world. Most of them are basic terrestrial tarantulas (lasiodora, grammastola, brachypelma), I just recently picked up my first GBB and plan on moving on from there


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 27, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> No.  It's an advanced species.  I refer to them as 'Orange Fury.'  You're not ready for one yet, you don't want a bite or an escape.  Albopilosum and parahybana are good choices.  You really should get a pulchripes.


Again, pulchripes is the Chaco Gold Knee? I'm still learning the scientific names  I'll cancel the order for the OBT's then, I just thought they were very pretty, though I couldn't handle them. (Not to mention there was a special for them


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 27, 2013)

You could get a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens instead of OBT, if you desire something between a terrestrial and an arboreal. Very rewarding to watch growing - the colour transformations are AMAZING, great webber, but tends to hang out outside (at least mine does), not exactly slow but manageable, prefers to retreat into its lair instead of being defensive.

Grows at decent speed, got mine in February at cca 2 cm DLS and (presumably) he tripled his legspan since then.

Oh, and before Poec54 swoops down on me, the handling was accidental  Indy didn't want to go to the new home, but chose to explore in a different direction when being coaxed out of his tiny vial I bought him in.












This one is after rehousing, so no webbing done yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 27, 2013)

Keith B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eeWGtHs-J8
> 
> Here's a video of one suddenly zipping out of sight.. whoa speedy!  Speaking of speedy, you slow down too lol.. we were just talking about you POSSIBLY getting an LP.. and now you want an OBT .  Not handling it won't matter when it comes out and tags you in an instant when you make a wrong move.. I have twelve T's due to limited space, and I MYSELF haven't even had an OBT yet!  Have a little patience..  A Curly Hair is actually one of the ideal tarantulas to get your feet wet with.  Only one that's a beginner species.  Like Jay said, if you want to experiment with a fast arboreal with a little attitude, Psalmopoeus would be a safer choice, and IMO P. irminia's colors are more striking than OBT anyway.. matter of opinion though.  Psalmopoeus I wouldn't recommend yet though.  Just don't want you moving too quickly and losing another T.  Going from killing an Avicularia in a week, to keeping several T's at the same time is a big jump in responsibility, don't you think?  From the sounds of it, you're shopping so hastily, you don't even know what's out there yet.  You might stumble on another species that you're attracted to in the next 2 hours and want one of those too.  Just calm down, and shop smart.  Unless you're 85 years old or something, you'll have plenty of time to keep beginner, intermediate, and advanced T's.  And keep them all in order, not just gobble them all up on a whim.  Thanks to patience, reading, and research, I haven't killed anything yet.  My fifth T since I got back into keeping, was my first Avic.  She was .5" with 7 legs when I got her, and she's behind me right now coming out of her sixth molt with all her appendages.  I absorbed the successes and failures of others, and compiled it into a reliable care regimen.  You want to be successful, not just wing it, and risk the T or yourself in the process.  I know they're awesome, believe me I do, and I want hundreds.. but they also deserve everything we have to offer if we're to keep them in captivity.


I'm a 17 year old girl you can't blame me for being a little impulsive haha x) I'll try to cool my jets a little, if that doesn't work then my parents and wallet will keep me in check! I still want to get the LP and the curly hair though, I'll curb my craving for the beautifully dangerous T's for now  truthfully I don't need the 10 curlies I'm going to order, but I know someone who will take a couple and the rest I'm sure I can find homes for (once I have my female).


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Nov 27, 2013)

Keith B said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eeWGtHs-J8


Oh, man, that looks unreal. How does anybody deal with something that darn fast? It was gone, almost literally, in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 27, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Again, pulchripes is the Chaco Gold Knee? I'm still learning the scientific names  I'll cancel the order for the OBT's then, I just thought they were very pretty, though I couldn't handle them. (Not to mention there was a special for them


Yes, Grammostola pulchripes. Decent growth rate (definitely fast for a Grammostola), amazing colors, very manageable temperament.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 27, 2013)

ReclusiveDemon said:


> Oh, man, that looks unreal. How does anybody deal with something that darn fast? It was gone, almost literally, in the blink of an eye.


That was WAY faster than an Avi!

---------- Post added 11-27-2013 at 10:19 PM ----------




Hydrazine said:


> You could get a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens instead of OBT, if you desire something between a terrestrial and an arboreal. Very rewarding to watch growing - the colour transformations are AMAZING, great webber, but tends to hang out outside (at least mine does), not exactly slow but manageable, prefers to retreat into its lair instead of being defensive.
> 
> Grows at decent speed, got mine in February at cca 2 cm DLS and (presumably) he tripled his legspan since then.
> 
> ...


Wow that is beautiful! Are they very hard to keep?


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 27, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> That was WAY faster than an Avic


Yes, and the fangs aren't a bluff.  They will bite the crap out of you if your fingers are in range.  They're beautiful, but you work your way up to OBT's.  They can easily be a beginnier's worst nightmare (and for the people you live with if it gets loose).  This is why it's best to take it in stages and not jump into the deep end too quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, I'm no expert, but I found my C.cyaneopubescens sling to be easy to maintain, not very demanding, it just needs some space and a vertical base to web on, likes it dry.
My setup is a side-lidded 12cm glass cube with mesh ventilation on top, a ceramic "rock" that serves as base and anchoring for the web, and a water dish.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 27, 2013)

Keith B said:


> Like Jay said, if you want to experiment with a fast arboreal with a little attitude, Psalmopoeus would be a safer choice, and IMO P. irminia's colors are more striking than OBT anyway.. matter of opinion though.  Psalmopoeus I wouldn't recommend yet though.


I was looking at those earlier btw, I thought they were much prettier than the OBT, I just didn't want to kill it. I definitely agree about not being ready for that one!

---------- Post added 11-27-2013 at 10:32 PM ----------




Hydrazine said:


> Well, I'm no expert, but I found my C.cyaneopubescens sling to be easy to maintain, not very demanding, it just needs some space and a vertical base to web on, likes it dry.
> My setup is a side-lidded 12cm glass cube with mesh ventilation on top, a ceramic "rock" that serves as base and anchoring for the web, and a water dish.


Wait, that's a green bottle blue? It doesn't look like the kinds I've seen o.o


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 27, 2013)

Psalmos are gorgeous, but lightning fast as well, and renowned for their temper. At the expo I bought mine, I was talking to a breeder and mentioned Psalmopoeus irminia as my possible next choice (which ultimately proved true) and was told to "Get a poecilotheria instead, Psalmos are more ill-tempered than Poecis."


----------



## Curious jay (Nov 27, 2013)

These boards have tons of information and helpful users around to help with questions. When experienced users tell you "that T is fast" take heed to that and don't be the silly person who shrugs off the info and ends in a bad predicament with a collection if spiders they're scared to open the tank on let alone rehouse etc. (no personal shot but I've seen it happen fairly often on here.

Another thing... Make sure you do a decent amount of research before diving in
On buys, with your level of experience I'd recommend staying with new world genuses currently.

And remember even spiders labelled as docile can vary in temperament so keep that in mind.


GBB are very easy to keep, give them a dry setup with some webbing anchors and leave it to go to town with the webbing. Also great feeding responses from these guys.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Psalmos are gorgeous, but lightning fast as well, and renowned for their temper. At the expo I bought mine, I was talking to a breeder and mentioned Psalmopoeus irminia as my possible next choice (which ultimately proved true) and was told to "Get a poecilotheria instead, Psalmos are more ill-tempered than Poecis."


But they're so beautiful they're worth it! Wouldn't it just boil down to switching habitats and feeding it in an almost bare room with something stuffed under the door so it couldn't escape? Like a bathroom?

---------- Post added 11-27-2013 at 10:42 PM ----------




Curious jay said:


> These boards have tons of information and helpful users around to help with questions. When experienced users tell you "that T is fast" take heed to that and don't be the silly person who shrugs off the info and ends in a bad predicament with a collection if spiders they're scared to open the tank on let alone rehouse etc. (no personal shot but I've seen it happen fairly often on here.
> 
> Another thing... Make sure you do a decent amount of research before diving in
> On buys, with your level of experience I'd recommend staying with new world genuses currently.
> ...


That will probably be one of the next T's on my list then  once I find homes for all of the extras that come with my order of course 
 One thing I boast about is my complete lack of fear when it comes to dangerous animals (probably to the point where most people think I'm just acting stupid) but I still try to be smart about things and heed warnings others give me (what teenager doesn't?)

---------- Post added 11-27-2013 at 10:44 PM ----------




Curious jay said:


> These boards have tons of information and helpful users around to help with questions. When experienced users tell you "that T is fast" take heed to that and don't be the silly person who shrugs off the info and ends in a bad predicament with a collection if spiders they're scared to open the tank on let alone rehouse etc. (no personal shot but I've seen it happen fairly often on here.
> 
> Another thing... Make sure you do a decent amount of research before diving in
> On buys, with your level of experience I'd recommend staying with new world genuses currently.
> ...


That will probably be one of the next T's on my list then  once I find homes for all of the extras that come with my order of course 
 One thing I boast about is my complete lack of fear when it comes to dangerous animals (probably to the point where most people think I'm just acting stupid) but I still try to be smart about things and heed warnings others give me (what teenager doesn't?)


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 27, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> But they're so beautiful they're worth it! Wouldn't it just boil down to switching habitats and feeding it in an almost bare room with something stuffed under the door so it couldn't escape? Like a bathroom?


Irminia can wait, stick with the 'safer' species for now. My Morgana is surprisingly tame compared to what I hear about Psalmos, yet I'm quite glad I don't have to interact with her much. She did throw a threatpose once though - when I spoke loud while leaning over her enclosure 

---------- Post added 11-28-2013 at 05:45 AM ----------




CitizenNumber9 said:


> Wait, that's a green bottle blue? It doesn't look like the kinds I've seen o.o


Yes, it's what people commonly call green bottle blue (I don't like common names).
You've probably seen adults - blue legs, blue carapace with greenish metallic undertones, orange opisthosoma. As I've mentioned before, they undergo amazing colour transformations as they progress from black-and-tan slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Nov 28, 2013)

One thing I boast about is my complete lack of fear when it comes to dangerous animals (probably to the point where most people think I'm just acting stupid) but I still try to be smart about things and heed warnings others give me (what teenager doesn't?)

^^^^ forget bravery that will only cause complications for you.

For example.... You could be brave one day and decide to remove a cricket by hand from an OBT enclosure... That bravery will quickly follow with a realisation of great stupidity and searing hot pain followed by two bleeding fang marks.

Respect is the word you want to practice around Ts or any dangerous animal for that matter. Give the animal te respect it deserves you will get on alot better than rash acts of bravery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I was looking at those earlier btw, I thought they were much prettier than the OBT, I just didn't want to kill it. I definitely agree about not being ready for that one!
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-27-2013 at 10:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...


That's because the one you're seeing in this picture is a spiderling. They don't become blue until around 2-3 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

I would NOT get an OBT if I was you. Their beauty is *EXCEEDED* by their aggressiveness. It is the ONLY species I have owned that had no problem attacking and moving forward to hang on during a bite. It's an advanced species to own. They are tough to kill no doubt, very, very hardy.

If you want a slightly more challenging and hardy species after you have doing great with your terrestrial species, get a GBB, and for arboreals, Venz. SunTiger (P. irminia). Though I would caution you that Suntigers are extremely fast. I'd own a fast terrestrial before I owned a fast arboreal to get used to the speed that which a T can move at. Just my 2 cents. 

I think people who are new to Ts and see all these colors and run out a buy a bunch are asking for trouble sooner rather than later because they are only aware of the beauty and rarely aware of the behavior of their new wild animal. Some people think "fast" oh I can do that fine, but until they actually see a full grown B. smithi (a slow species too) spin 180 degrees around and back again for a cricket, faster than a human can blink. They really don't have an idea of how fast a T can be, let alone species that are much faster like a Venz Sun Tiger. I have a small Venz Sun Tiger (2" diag leg span), and I'm INCREDIBLY careful with it. I've seen it pop in and out of its burrow sensing a cricket faster than a jack in the box head, they are lightning on 8 legs.


----------



## BobGrill (Nov 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I would NOT get an OBT if I was you. Their beauty is *EXCEEDED* by their aggressiveness. It is the ONLY species I have owned that had no problem attacking and moving forward to hang on during a bite. It's an advanced species to own. They are tough to kill no doubt, very, very hardy.
> 
> If you want a slightly more challenging species that is hardy, get a GBB, and for arboreals, Venz. SunTiger (P. irminia). Though I would caution you that Suntigers are extremely fast. I'd own a fast terrestrial before I owned a fast arboreal to get used to the speed that which a T can move at. Just my 2 cents


They said they weren't getting the OBT so there's nothing to worry about there 

Also I don't think the OP is quite ready for a suntiger either. Maybe not as fast or mean as most OBTs, but is still fast and can be quite defensive. However, I think your suggestion of getting a fast terrestrial first is a good one. LPs are kind of mid-speed from what I've heard.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> But they're so beautiful they're worth it! Wouldn't it just boil down to switching habitats and feeding it in an almost bare room with something stuffed under the door so it couldn't escape? Like a bathroom?




Worth what....worth getting bitten, worth having something go awry and kill or hurt your pet wild animal by accident?

No it just doesn't boil down to that. It would be that way if humans were robots w/out nerves, w/out emotions. Now maybe you have nerves of steel, so when a 3" or larger P. irminia (Venz Sun Tiger) runs up your clothes, pressed against your skin, or on your legs you can simply stand there and calmly take off your clothes in order to get it free, then you'll be fine.

Arboreal species in general are far more challenging than terrestrials because they are nature's gymnastics. I've seen some of my Avics (which are slower than Sun Tigers) do acrobatic maneuvers in the air (some I can't even see it was too fast) against any surface/s they were presented with. They will take a FLYING leap w/out even knowing that they can fall 4 ft and die (as they expect leaves/branches to be below them).

I suggest with the good advice you have already been given that you research the advanced species you think you want now, and purchase them much further in the future.

---------- Post added 11-27-2013 at 09:52 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> They said they weren't getting the OBT so there's nothing to worry about there
> 
> Also I don't think the OP is quite ready for a suntiger either. Maybe not as fast or mean as most OBTs, but is still fast and can be quite defensive. However, I think your suggestion of getting a fast terrestrial first is a good one. LPs are kind of mid-speed from what I've heard.


I know the OP is not ready haha. Read above. =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 28, 2013)

I am quite terrified about the prospect of moving Morgana (my 0,1 P.irminia) when the time comes. Fortunately, that time is not due for at least several more months.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> One thing I boast about is my complete lack of fear when it comes to dangerous animals (probably to the point where most people think I'm just acting stupid) but I still try to be smart about things and heed warnings others give me (what teenager doesn't?)


Boasting about your "complete lack" of fear is a sign of someone who is not mature enough and more importantly doesn't take the animals they are interacting with seriously. Boasting IS acting stupid.  Good luck, because you and the wild animals you want to obtain are going to need it.

---------- Post added 11-27-2013 at 10:07 PM ----------




Hydrazine said:


> I am quite terrified about the prospect of moving Morgana (my 0,1 P.irminia) when the time comes. Fortunately, that time is not due for at least several more months.



What DLS is yours Hydra..mine is about 2-2.5", so manageable, relatively speaking haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> What DLS is yours Hydra..mine is about 2-2.5", so manageable, relatively speaking haha.


I haven't had a chance to measure her after her recent moult, but I had guesstimated her to be 7-8 cm before.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> I haven't had a chance to measure her after her recent moult, but I had guesstimated her to be 7-8 cm before.


Not too different than mine then..good to know.  I love your signature file on your posts!!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> One thing I boast about is my complete lack of fear when it comes to dangerous animals (probably to the point where most people think I'm just acting stupid) but I still try to be smart about things and heed warnings others give me (what teenager doesn't?)
> 
> ^^^^ forget bravery that will only cause complications for you.
> 
> ...



I said I wasn't afraid, not that I'm brave enough to put myself or the people I live with in danger of being bitten. Just because I'm not afraid of venomous snakes doesn't mean I'm going to test my speed against one.

---------- Post added 11-28-2013 at 02:41 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> Worth what....worth getting bitten, worth having something go awry and kill or hurt your pet wild animal by accident?
> 
> No it just doesn't boil down to that. It would be that way if humans were robots w/out nerves, w/out emotions. Now maybe you have nerves of steel, so when a 3" or larger P. irminia (Venz Sun Tiger) runs up your clothes, pressed against your skin, or on your legs you can simply stand there and calmly take off your clothes in order to get it free, then you'll be fine.


I just meant worth having to stay on your toes, worth not being able to handle it. I know you won't believe it and a lot of people will say this, but it really wouldn't phase me. I don't know why, but spiders (even deadly ones) have never scared me at all, no matter how fast. It scares me even less to know that they won't kill me. I'm just not a jumpy person. I am however worried about another repeat occurrence where I can't take care of the creature and end up harming it, that's what scares me. I researched these 3 T's before making this post and deciding I wanted them. I know the OBT has a painful bite, I know they're very fast. I know I'm inexperienced with tarantulas, but I've come across and handled my share of dangerous animals (for my age anyway.) I know I'm still young, but I'm not a child who doesn't understand what they're dealing with. When I bought my first tarantula I was under the impression that owning a T would be a piece of cake. Listening to the person I bought it from rather than researching it for myself was a huge mistake, one that I won't make again not just with a T, but with any animal.

I have a lot to learn, both from more experienced hobbyists like yourself and from experience. Treat me like a student, not like a child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I just meant worth having to stay on your toes, worth not being able to handle it. I know you won't believe it and a lot of people will say this, but it really wouldn't phase me. I don't know why, but spiders (even deadly ones) have never scared me at all, no matter how fast. It scares me even less to know that they won't kill me. I'm just not a jumpy person. I am however worried about another repeat occurrence where I can't take care of the creature and end up harming it, that's what scares me. I researched these 3 T's before making this post and deciding I wanted them. I know the OBT has a painful bite, I know they're very fast. I know I'm inexperienced with tarantulas, but I've come across and handled my share of dangerous animals (for my age anyway.) I know I'm still young, but I'm not a child who doesn't understand what they're dealing with. When I bought my first tarantula I was under the impression that owning a T would be a piece of cake. Listening to the person I bought it from rather than researching it for myself was a huge mistake, one that I won't make again not just with a T, but with any animal.
> 
> I have a lot to learn, both from more experienced hobbyists like yourself and from experience. Treat me like a student, not like a child.



Ah I see what you mean by staying on your toes/worth it now. Got it.

It doesn't matter what I believe regarding what would phase you or wouldn't. I'm simply pointing out some things.

I treat you for exactly what you are: an interested, and highly inexperienced tarantula hobbyist (no more, no less). I don't respond to children.  As for previous dangerous animals, they are all different. If you told me you were the world's expert in free diving with great white sharks, I would have written the same information, along with "how crazy cool was that!!" =)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Ah I see what you mean by staying on your toes/worth it now. Got it.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I believe regarding what would phase you or wouldn't. I'm simply pointing out some things.
> 
> I treat you for exactly what you are: an interested, and highly inexperienced tarantula hobbyist (no more, no less). I don't respond to children.  As for previous dangerous animals, they are all different. If you told me you were the worlds expert in free diving with great white sharks, I would have written the same information, along with "how crazy cool was that!!" =)


Lol well once I've braved the tarantula world and managed to gain the experience to own, tame, and ride a wild OBT into the sunset I shall add underwater shark choreography to my bucket list! 
As a teenager I'll say that I don't care about anyone's opinion until I'm blue in the face but in the end I do, and so does everyone else.
I respect wild animals and the danger they carry, but I also think they're hella cool and do.t scare me one bit  
To tell the truth, getting scratched by a rabbit scares me more than being bitten by any spider haha

I just want to get a tarantula or two that I can gain experience from that will be rather hard for me to kill - thats why I like the idea of owning an OBT. They don't scare me, and they will sur I've under my care. In my mind they were the perfect choice!  I hate to admit it, but no matter what kind of tarantula I'd have bought it probably would have died just because of the mindset I had about these animals :/


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> To tell the truth, getting scratched by a rabbit scares me more than being bitten by any spider haha
> /


I've been scratched by a wild rabbit before, and that SUCKED, right down my arm, oo that was painful. However, after reading the bite report forum here, and watching YouTube, I know I'd take the rabbit over being bitten by some of the species I own.

Greenbottle Blues are excellent choices as the "next" step tarantula after relatively docile NW terrestrial species, like Rose Hair, smithi etc. They are incredibly HARDY, and you can keep them bone dry, and they are incredibly pretty. Blue's a generally rare color for animals (except for fish and birds), that's part of the reason I opted to get one as my first more challenging species, as opposed to say a Venz. Suntiger (more challenging, and MUCH faster)


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree dont get the OBT just yet, stay on the NW side, LP are good, same as B,Albo and GBB, they are brilliant choices.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well in an effort to keep my order the same price, I will switch out the 3 OBT slings for a nice pulchripes sling - I'm sure this will make my friend Poec very happy 
Besides, the one I'm really excited about is the LP, fingers crossed for a female!


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Well in an effort to keep my order the same price, I will switch out the 3 OBT slings for a nice pulchripes sling - I'm sure this will make my friend Poec very happy
> Besides, the one I'm really excited about is the LP, fingers crossed for a female!


G. pulchripes? They are perfect. It and probably the Pink Zebra Beauty are the 2 best Ts I can think of to get when wants a Large T.  I've seen 2 different females, different bloodlines, they were LARGE. And it's "relative" the Brazilian Black is beautiful, shiny jet black, like coal.


here's a G. pul. not even full grown  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5tFcLPj5Q8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> G. pulchripes? They are perfect. It and probably the Pink Zebra Beauty are the 2 best Ts I can think of to get when wants a Large T.  I've seen 2 different females, different bloodlines, they were LARGE. And it's "relative" the Brazilian Black is beautiful, shiny jet black, like coal.
> 
> 
> here's a G. pul. not even full grown  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5tFcLPj5Q8


You know I just realized how hilarious it would be to name the G. Pulchripes GP after a friend of mine who HATES spiders x) I know they're beautiful alright  I really like the N. Coloratovillosus also


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> You know I just realized how hilarious it would be to name the G. Pulchripes GP after a friend of mine who HATES spiders x) I know they're beautiful alright  I really like the N. Coloratovillosus also


Almost got one of those! I don't know anything about them anymore haha..had to make room more the ones I own.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Almost got one of those! I don't know anything about them anymore haha..had to make room more the ones I own.


I'd add one to my order, they're only $15, but I'm already at $50 and 12 T's in the order (plus whatever freebies they said they'd send me)


----------



## Keith B (Nov 28, 2013)

I think your order is plenty large enough to begin with.  You'll have your hands full, especially if you're getting slings, which is what it sounds like.  That's another stage where they're easier to kill, so I hope you make it past that okay.  G. pulchripes doesn't just make Poec happy, it makes all of us happy, because it's a perfect starter species for you: big, pretty, hardy, docile, relatively slow-moving, etc.  There's some owners that move into advanced T's, and their trusty ol' pulchripes is still their favorite tarantula.  Excellent choice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## reunsch (Nov 28, 2013)

Just curious, why are you starting with 12+ tarantulas? Are those 12 different species or multiples of a few species? Personally I'd start with fewer and get more as time goes on. It'll prevent you from being swamped with lots of spiders, particularly slings. As you become more familiar with them you'll find out about other species on the Boards that you're interested in, and then you can build a nice collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

reunsch said:


> Just curious, why are you starting with 12+ tarantulas? Are those 12 different species or multiples of a few species? Personally I'd start with fewer and get more as time goes on. It'll prevent you from being swamped with lots of spiders, particularly slings. As you become more familiar with them you'll find out about other species on the Boards that you're interested in, and then you can build a nice collection.


10 of them are Honduran Curly Hairs, 10 for $4. I'm much more likely to get a female and I know some who will take a couple, the rest I will just find homes for


----------



## Keith B (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> 10 of them are Honduran Curly Hairs, 10 for $4. I'm much more likely to get a female and I know some who will take a couple, the rest I will just find homes for


With 10 you will probably definitely get at LEAST one female, likely several.  It's just raising all 10 of them to 2" or so to figure that out, before you give them away, that you have to worry about.   On the bright side, you get to watch how they all behave, and pick the one that you enjoy the most.  Sling to adult behavior can change drastically, but I always found it more endearing to look back on what antics my adults pulled "when they were kids"


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> G. pulchripes? They are perfect. It and probably the Pink Zebra Beauty are the 2 best Ts I can think of to get when wants a Large T.  I've seen 2 different females, different bloodlines, they were LARGE. And it's "relative" the Brazilian Black is beautiful, shiny jet black, like coal.
> 
> 
> here's a G. pul. not even full grown  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5tFcLPj5Q8


The problem with pulchras is that they grow slow even for a Grammostola!  
I've made a mistake of buying one as a sling, now it's gonna take years to grow into the black..


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

Keith B said:


> With 10 you will probably definitely get at LEAST one female, likely several.  It's just raising all 10 of them to 2" or so to figure that out, before you give them away, that you have to worry about.   On the bright side, you get to watch how they all behave, and pick the one that you enjoy the most.  Sling to adult behavior can change drastically, but I always found it more endearing to look back on what antics my adults pulled "when they were kids"


That's a good point I didn't even think about  I'm very excited, though I wish there were some type of aboreal I were getting, maybe after growing these a bit


----------



## buddah4207 (Nov 28, 2013)

Your gonna love the pulchripes, I got mine last Feb. at two inches she is now a big 6+ inch girl! Mine is almost always visible and frequently climbs out of her enclosure to join me lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 28, 2013)

there are quite a few guides that say OBT are decent beginner since they are so hardy 
probably a good first OW species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> That's a good point I didn't even think about  I'm very excited, though I wish there were some type of aboreal I were getting, maybe after growing these a bit


That's the idea we're expressing you should do.  Ideally you want to start off with some of the slower terrestrial species, then some faster ones, THEN work your way into NW arboreals, then OW terrestrials and arboreals thereafter.  There is no such thing as a slow arboreal, and the attitudes and dispositions can vary widely.  In the case of your Avicularia, they are one of the more docile, so it's easy for some to say they're the best arboreal to start out with.  But they fail to take into account that they aren't particularly hardy, so we've seen beginners go out and buy 7 or 8 of them, and none of them survive.  Most Avics will stay at the top of the cage, and are skittish, making it easier for them to bolt out on you when you need to move them, feed them, anything really.  While it MAY be possible for you to cram with knowledge and have some success, as a few have, it's also an increased opportunity for mishaps and/or failure.  Patience really works in your favor here, because while you're reading Tarantula Keeper's Guide and raising your easier species, you have the opportunity to check in on the boards and ask questions, and find answers that are already posted.  As you check in, you'll see posts from others (and distressing, avoidable failures in keeping) about species they're keeping that you'll want in the future, and gradually learn things you didn't know for when you're ready to keep one.  If you search the threads, you'd be surprised to see how many "HELP!! MY T is DYING!!!" posts there are on here.  Some are just poor luck, but most the owner finds out there was a mistake made.  In your Avics case, for example, it may well have been the pine cone in the enclosure, as cedar and pine vapors can be lethal to a tarantula.  This was just ONE THING you didn't know, and the T has died.  That's why it's good to be patient and find out bad things before they happen.  You must not risk a T's life for your own desires to look at them, however irresistibly pretty they may be.

PS - slow growers live longer, whether male or female, so while its distressing at first to wait for them to reach full size, ultimately that's what you're seeking.  A long lived female, am I right?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## reunsch (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> 10 of them are Honduran Curly Hairs, 10 for $4. I'm much more likely to get a female and I know some who will take a couple, the rest I will just find homes for


Ok, makes sense. So you're going to raise them up, keep a female and rehome the rest. Sounds like a good plan to get a female. Plus if you get multiple females you'll be able to choose to keep the one with the temperament that you most like. I have a male curly hair with a fiery temper who moves like lightning, which is not what I was expecting when I bought him! I suppose it gives him character, it sure beats having a pet rock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 28, 2013)

Roblicious said:


> there are quite a few guides that say OBT are decent beginner since they are so hardy
> probably a good first OW species


No responsible authority on tarantulas would recommend OBT's for a beginner.  It's an accident waiting to happen.  From a hardiness factor, they're some of the toughest spiders, BUT they're also extremely fast and short-tempered, with a hot venom.  They could easily become a nightmare for a beginner, especially if it bolted out of the cage and got loose.  Think of the other people in the house, and the cats and dogs.  Terrible advice.

Same with Avics as a first T, it's a death sentence for many of them.  Just because they're not as fast or defensive as other arboreals doesn't mean a beginner is likely to get their care right.   They have a narrow range for acceptable conditions and this forum is full of 'Another Dead Avic' threads.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 28, 2013)

My starters were B.smithi juvie, G.pulchra and A.geniculata slings, and an impulse buy A.versicolor sling. I've done my fair share of reading beforehand though. I don't think Avics are as fragile or tricky as people tend to believe. I am quite convinced that the source of most Avic deaths is keeping them in enclosures too small. I received mine at 2cm DLS in a 10x8 cm plastic, cylindric jar, where it apparently lived since separation. It had just a few ventilation holes (which I later fixed) yet thrived in it. Tight space = air getting stale much faster. From what I've seen, a lot of Avic slings are being kept in small vials, even ventilation that might seem excessive won't help with that. Cue the dead avic threads. As for mature Avics being commonly sold, they are often kept in terrestrial conditions, or conditions inappropriate for any tarantula and often die being too weak to go through rehousing. They are arboreals, suited and adapted for vertical life and drops, there is no need to fear housing them in a tall enclosure since early age.

Thinking of it, I actually do believe a number of Avic deaths do stem from people believing the "fragile Avic" myth too religiously, freaking out and killing the Avic by overcaring. 

I hadn't even *thought* of getting a species like a pokie or psalmo until I was approaching a year of keeping Ts, so I'd suggest waiting a year before dabbling into OWs, or OW-like Psalmos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

buddah4207 said:


> Your gonna love the pulchripes, I got mine last Feb. at two inches she is now a big 6+ inch girl! .


I find this surprising to put it mildly. I don't know your conditions though. Mine certainly hasn't grown at a rapid pace at all!!! How'd you manage this?


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I find this surprising to put it mildly. I don't know your conditions though. Mine certainly hasn't grown at a rapid pace at all!!! How'd you manage this?


Could it be that they possibly have a male?


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Could it be that they possibly have a male?


Maybe. I only have 1 example of this species, didn't think males of this species could grow that fast either. I really don't know. If I'm wrong, then maybe I have a female hahaha who knows, maybe they keep it warmer than mine..IDK.


----------



## buddah4207 (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol I sexed  her from a molt. Her last molt was 5.5" so I know she is bigger than that lol.

On second thought she may have been closer 3.5" in February


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 28, 2013)

buddah4207 said:


> Lol I sexed  her from a molt. Her last molt was 5.5" so I know she is bigger than that lol.


Do you feed her a lot?


----------



## buddah4207 (Nov 28, 2013)

I did feed a lot in the beginning (she was one of my first T's) but after that just a normal routine. She even sealed up in a borrow for 8 weeks to molt, when she came out she fed like a horse lol.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Nov 28, 2013)

Roblicious said:


> there are quite a few guides that say OBT are decent beginner since they are so hardy
> probably a good first OW species


Wrong.. They may be hardy, but they're not good for a beginner, or as a first old world species. When the OP is ready to get an OW, Ceratogyrus species would be a better choice. They're not as fast as P. murinus, they're more likely to hold a threat posture in one space rather than bolt and jump wildly, and they're reported to have less severe venom than other OW (should a bite occur). I've seen the info about OBTs supposedly being good beginner species, and they're incorrect and irresponsible. The OP has already decided to wait on getting an OBT. Let's not backtrack here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 28, 2013)

buddah4207 said:


> I did feed a lot in the beginning (she was one of my first T's) but after that just a normal routine. She even sealed up in a borrow for 8 weeks to molt, when she came out she fed like a horse lol.


Man..yours has special growing genes hahah...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGuiverstein (Nov 28, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Man..yours has special growing genes hahah...




Hahaha I didn't know Miraclegro worked on spiders too. I'll have to sprinkle some on my crickets


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 28, 2013)

Roblicious said:


> there are quite a few guides that say OBT are decent beginner since they are so hardy
> probably a good first OW species


I agree with the others, They dont make a good beginner OW for new T owners, not just because they are fast and very hardy, but also can be a hand full when it comes to maintenance/rehousing etc, they will not hesitate to bite or run up your arm, they dont like being moved or loud noises, they are quite secretive but will come out if disturbed (not happy) when they do, other than that they are pretty T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buddah4207 (Nov 29, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Man..yours has special growing genes hahah...


Lol it just may.... 

How big is yours?


----------



## viper69 (Nov 29, 2013)

buddah4207 said:


> Lol it just may....
> 
> How big is yours?


It didn't grow that fast in a year that's for sure. Your's is larger than mine. Can't measure mine at the moment.


----------



## reunsch (Nov 29, 2013)

Roblicious said:


> there are quite a few guides that say OBT are decent beginner since they are so hardy
> probably a good first OW species


I remember a guy with a blog or something who listed OBTs as a good beginner species. I thought he was joking, but it turns out he wasn't. He said something about them being very difficult to kill and visually appealing, as if that's going to make up for their speed and defensiveness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 29, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> I agree with the others, They dont make a good beginner OW for new T owners, not just because they are fast and very hardy, but also can be a hand full when it comes to maintenance/rehousing etc, they will not hesitate to bite or run up your arm, they dont like being moved or loud noises, they are quite secretive but will come out if disturbed (not happy) when they do, other than that they are pretty T's.


+1.  Species selection is about more than the pretty colors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keith B (Nov 29, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> My starters were B.smithi juvie, G.pulchra and A.geniculata slings, and an impulse buy A.versicolor sling. I've done my fair share of reading beforehand though. I don't think Avics are as fragile or tricky as people tend to believe. I am quite convinced that the source of most Avic deaths is keeping them in enclosures too small. I received mine at 2cm DLS in a 10x8 cm plastic, cylindric jar, where it apparently lived since separation. It had just a few ventilation holes (which I later fixed) yet thrived in it. Tight space = air getting stale much faster. From what I've seen, a lot of Avic slings are being kept in small vials, even ventilation that might seem excessive won't help with that. Cue the dead avic threads. As for mature Avics being commonly sold, they are often kept in terrestrial conditions, or conditions inappropriate for any tarantula and often die being too weak to go through rehousing. They are arboreals, suited and adapted for vertical life and drops, there is no need to fear housing them in a tall enclosure since early age.
> 
> Thinking of it, I actually do believe a number of Avic deaths do stem from people believing the "fragile Avic" myth too religiously, freaking out and killing the Avic by overcaring.
> 
> I hadn't even *thought* of getting a species like a pokie or psalmo until I was approaching a year of keeping Ts, so I'd suggest waiting a year before dabbling into OWs, or OW-like Psalmos.


I believe there's some merit to this with Avics as well, and I'm currently testing the same theory with success.. but I didn't express it here, cause the OP keeps wanting to get intermediate to advanced T's.  Every time we get her pointed in the right starter direction, posts like these make her go "hmm..maybe I WILL get an Avic, OBT, etc..."   So while I agree with what you say, SHHH!!!! lol...  She's a beginner, and should be trying beginner species first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 29, 2013)

Keith B said:


> I believe there's some merit to this with Avics as well, and I'm currently testing the same theory with success.. but I didn't express it here, cause the OP keeps wanting to get intermediate to advanced T's.  Every time we get her pointed in the right starter direction, posts like these make her go "hmm..maybe I WILL get an Avic, OBT, etc..."   So while I agree with what you say, SHHH!!!! lol...  She's a beginner, and should be trying beginner species first


Don't tempt me! I do have an eye for those sun tigers


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 29, 2013)

lol that speed is common to me. unless you're on your second year (well a couple months left ) of centipede keeping, you would be surprised the amazing ability of a centipede. not only can the lift lids to escape (that ones personal) they can go from one end of the bath tub to the other before you can blink. as to the OP: please slow down. it may seem like its only a couple, but once numerous enough feeding can be a pain. especially with an OBT. ive helped a breeder out with getting some slings into their delis, and thats the last time i will EVER do it again. one almost got me THROUGH a deli container. OBTs are very aggressive and feeding one must be a 10 minute hassle i bet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 29, 2013)

I will defend OBT's (a little) , although most can be a son of a B**+H on a few levels, they are rewarding to keep as T's, in the sense of being hardy and maintenance easy (sometimes), but as OW go they always have an attitude (not always easygoing), defending more is, they eat well and molt quite successfuly in many circumstances, guess thats one point on the hardy side. one thing for sure is never underestimate an OBT as they can change ASAP,


----------



## Keith B (Nov 29, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Don't tempt me! I do have an eye for those sun tigers


lol I had a feeling you were shopping kind of quickly and didn't know all there is to get.  When one of your early responders said Psalmopoeus I was like "uh oh..".  I have two male suntigers.  They do have stunning colors, but the males mature kinda on the fast side, and they change colors drastically when mature.  If you were to get a suntiger, odds are the first wouldn't be female and stay that color.  You definitely DON'T want to start out with 10 suntigers to get a female.  They're mostly reclusive, so unless you are lucky or experienced in cage setup, you'll rarely see them.  It's quite a treat when you do though.  However, they are fast, and they don't have urticating hairs, so they're more inclined to bite than a beginner NW.  Get your feet wet with the Curlys and LP, THEN try your hand at a suntiger.  Basically, (YES I know I'm really drilling it in here.. lol) don't get a more complicated species until you finish the book.  It will have you so much better prepared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 29, 2013)

you cannot swim if you do not first wet your feet. dont jump in the deep end with bricks in your pocket

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 29, 2013)

Keith B said:


> lol I had a feeling you were shopping kind of quickly and didn't know all there is to get.  When one of your early responders said Psalmopoeus I was like "uh oh..".  I have two male suntigers.  They do have stunning colors, but the males mature kinda on the fast side, and they change colors drastically when mature.  If you were to get a suntiger, odds are the first wouldn't be female and stay that color.  You definitely DON'T want to start out with 10 suntigers to get a female.  They're mostly reclusive, so unless you are lucky or experienced in cage setup, you'll rarely see them.  It's quite a treat when you do though.  However, they are fast, and they don't have urticating hairs, so they're more inclined to bite than a beginner NW.  Get your feet wet with the Curlys and LP, THEN try your hand at a suntiger.  Basically, (YES I know I'm really drilling it in here.. lol) don't get a more complicated species until you finish the book.  It will have you so much better prepared.


Lol well if you're drilling it that hard how can I refuse to listen? I misunderstood a price though, so instead of 10 curlies I'm getting one. Also the LP and one Gold knee  Hopefully I won't be overwhelmed with three x) Its better for me to have more than one I think, just because then I can keep a cricket habitat rather than running to the store every week. I used to keep one when I had a Chinese Water Dragon, so I'm already accustomed to keeping the little hoppers 

Edit** though I probably shouldn't have gone out and bought 18 containers for habitats ;P oh well, they'll come in handy eventually! (plus they were only a dollar each)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 29, 2013)

I understand the container thing from my centipedes. Reptile room: 90% containers 10% animals in containers lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith B (Nov 29, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Lol well if you're drilling it that hard how can I refuse to listen? I misunderstood a price though, so instead of 10 curlies I'm getting one. Also the LP and one Gold knee  Hopefully I won't be overwhelmed with three x) Its better for me to have more than one I think, just because then I can keep a cricket habitat rather than running to the store every week. I used to keep one when I had a Chinese Water Dragon, so I'm already accustomed to keeping the little hoppers
> 
> Edit** though I probably shouldn't have gone out and bought 18 containers for habitats ;P oh well, they'll come in handy eventually! (plus they were only a dollar each)


LOL with the excitement level you show, you probably will   3 is a good starting number, plus you have a little variety there.  You're going to be so caught up observing them that you'll be satisfied for a while.  You might want to consider getting another Water Dragon though, cause they don't eat all that crazy lol.  I have 12 T's and I still run to the store.  There's occasions where a decent amount of them aren't eating, especially the slings.  You stuff the slings, then they tend to fast for a bit until molt.  Once the slings reach a couple inches you'll want to change to a weekly regimen or so, so they don't grow too fast.  If any turn out to be male, you'll at least get them to grow a little larger before they mature on you.  But either way, they're not like water dragons, bearded dragons, monitors or any of the like.. They're not going to gobble down droves of crickets.

EDIT: The LP will, once it's bigger.  You'll still want to feed it weekly, just feed it a little extra.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 29, 2013)

Keith B said:


> LOL with the excitement level you show, you probably will   3 is a good starting number, plus you have a little variety there.  You're going to be so caught up observing them that you'll be satisfied for a while.  You might want to consider getting another Water Dragon though, cause they don't eat all that crazy lol.  I have 12 T's and I still run to the store.  There's occasions where a decent amount of them aren't eating, especially the slings.  You stuff the slings, then they tend to fast for a bit until molt.  Once the slings reach a couple inches you'll want to change to a weekly regimen or so, so they don't grow too fast.  If any turn out to be male, you'll at least get them to grow a little larger before they mature on you.  But either way, they're not like water dragons, bearded dragons, monitors or any of the like.. They're not going to gobble down droves of crickets.
> 
> EDIT: The LP will, once it's bigger.  You'll still want to feed it weekly, just feed it a little extra.


Well I'm always up for more pets! Although maybe something different next time around, like a crocodile skink (saw one at repticon


----------



## Keith B (Nov 29, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Well I'm always up for more pets! Although maybe something different next time around, like a crocodile skink (saw one at repticon


I was at an expo out my way and saw a Tokay Gecko that was positively gorgeous.. kinda looked like this one

http://photos.divydovy.com/Travel/I...ndonesia2002Wildlife-232/44807137_RafhZ-L.jpg

then it tried to take the vendors hand off and I changed my mind lol..  The Geico gecko sells insurance because of his relatives it seems..


----------



## cantthinkofone (Nov 29, 2013)

Tokays are the worst. But that's a story for another day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 29, 2013)

Keith B said:


> I was at an expo out my way and saw a Tokay Gecko that was positively gorgeous.. kinda looked like this one
> 
> http://photos.divydovy.com/Travel/I...ndonesia2002Wildlife-232/44807137_RafhZ-L.jpg
> 
> then it tried to take the vendors hand off and I changed my mind lol..  The Geico gecko sells insurance because of his relatives it seems..


Wow that is pretty *.* crocodile skinks are really nice and cute though  

http://animalitique.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/crocodile-skink-in-hand.jpg

---------- Post added 11-29-2013 at 08:31 PM ----------




cantthinkofone said:


> Tokays are the worst. But that's a story for another day...


Now you HAVE to tell us what happened


----------



## viper69 (Nov 29, 2013)

Keith B said:


> I was at an expo out my way and saw a Tokay Gecko that was positively gorgeous.. kinda looked like this one
> 
> http://photos.divydovy.com/Travel/I...ndonesia2002Wildlife-232/44807137_RafhZ-L.jpg
> 
> then it tried to take the vendors hand off and I changed my mind lol..  The Geico gecko sells insurance because of his relatives it seems..


They are notorious for their behavior with strong jaws for their size if I recall. However, there was/is one breeder I met who had PERFECTLY tame Tokays. I know that reads like I must be insane or running for President, but it's true, I saw it with my own eyes over the course of a year. He told me the secret was hand raising them continually. I don't recall any specific methods. However he guaranteed all this Tokays were safe to handle. Sure enough I handled various adults and juvis throughout the year, and they were all as docile as leopard geckos! He always had one of his adult males on his shoulder, it never took a flying leap or anything. It was amazing! I never bought one, but in retrospect, I should have.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Nov 29, 2013)

I just finished ordering my T's and they're sending me a free N. Chromatus sling with my order  they'll be here Tuesday. I'm so excited!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## buddah4207 (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice those four T's will make a great starting group. Congrats and welcome to the addiction lol oops I meant hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 2, 2013)

http://tarantulakeeper.blogspot.com/2008/12/top-10-beginners-tarantulas.html

This is my source for the OBT. Take it with a grain of salt. My 2nd T was either a Cobalt Blue or a OBT, I honestly don't remember, but my first T was a Avic versi.

Some common sense goes a long ways when dealing with any type of T.


----------



## klawfran3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> No responsible authority on tarantulas would recommend OBT's for a beginner.  It's an accident waiting to happen.  From a hardiness factor, they're some of the toughest spiders, BUT they're also extremely fast and short-tempered, with a hot venom.  They could easily become a nightmare for a beginner, especially if it bolted out of the cage and got loose.  Think of the other people in the house, and the cats and dogs.  Terrible advice.
> 
> Same with Avics as a first T, it's a death sentence for many of them.  Just because they're not as fast or defensive as other arboreals doesn't mean a beginner is likely to get their care right.   They have a narrow range for acceptable conditions and this forum is full of 'Another Dead Avic' threads.


At the LA bug fair this year a vendor told me to get this OBT because they're hardy and a great beginner species. As I was new to the hobby I bought it not knowing it was this bad. Sadly, he developed DKS-like symptoms and passed a few months ago. Lets just say never again. He was a nightmare and I regretted being talked into getting him. But this goes to show. A lot of vendors are in it for the money and are willing to dish out bad information for a sale.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 2, 2013)

klawfran3 said:


> At the LA bug fair this year a vendor told me to get this OBT because they're hardy and a great beginner species. As I was new to the hobby I bought it not knowing it was this bad. Sadly, he developed DKS-like symptoms and passed a few months ago. Lets just say never again. He was a nightmare and I regretted being talked into getting him. But this goes to show. A lot of vendors are in it for the money and are willing to dish out bad information for a sale.


Thanks for your insight.  There's few spiders hardier than OBT's, but their speed and temper can be more than a handful for a beginner.  My first T was an adult B. smith 40 years ago, when they were a pet shop staple ($10).  Had I started with an OBT, it would have soon been a nightmare.  I took it in stages and am so glad I did.  

As you've learned, you have to be careful with dealers at shows; some really want to move their inventory so they don't have to take it back with them.  Some are reptile people and don't know much about the spider they're selling.  You develop an appreciation for the ones with knowledge and integrity.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

Okay guys so tell me what you think of my shoebox enclosures. I made the ventilation holes by heating the tip of a wire hanger with a lighter then just punching it through. Should I add Vent holes to the lid? Is there anything else I can do to improve the setups? (Not improve as in make them prettier, improvement for the health of the spider)


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 2, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Okay guys so tell me what you think of my shoebox enclosures. I made the ventilation holes by heating the tip of a wire hanger with a lighter then just punching it through. Should I add Vent holes to the lid? Is there anything else I can do to improve the setups? (Not improve as in make them prettier, improvement for the health of the spider)
> View attachment 122471


I put vent holes in the lid too.  I like plastic disposable water bowls, without rocks.  Those rocks have to be kept clean so they don't start to grow mold.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> I put vent holes in the lid too.  I like plastic disposable water bowls, without rocks.  Those rocks have to be kept clean so they don't start to grow mold.


The rocks are easy to clean though since they're smooth, I use them in my fish bowl too  I'll think about getting some disposable ones but since I only have 4 T's coming I'll be able to keep up with the cleaning for now  I'll add some holes to the lids too, tomorrow I'm going to finish the other two enclosures then my babies will be here on Wednesday!  How long should I wait before I try to feed them?


----------



## klawfran3 (Dec 2, 2013)

I might have missed this, but aren't you getting slings? that is WAY too big for a sling if you're getting one.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

klawfran3 said:


> I might have missed this, but aren't you getting slings? that is WAY too big for a sling if you're getting one.


They're all about an inch in size, if I got anything smaller would they not grow out of it in no time anyway? Besides, If the enclosures DO turn out to be too big, I'll just leave them in their little cups until they grow a little.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

klawfran3 said:


> I might have missed this, but aren't you getting slings? that is WAY too big for a sling if you're getting one.


They're all about an inch in size, if I got anything smaller would they not grow out of it in no time anyway? Besides, If the enclosures DO turn out to be too big, I'll just leave them in their little cups until they grow a little.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 2, 2013)

You'd still have to take them out of the little vials they're shipped in. You can't house a sling in those, they're far too tiny. I'd suggest using a plastic container or jar of some kind. Also correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you getting an Aphonopelma  or a Bracy? Both of these are extremely slow growers, so whatever you put them in, they will be in for a long time.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

BobGrill said:
			
		

> You'd still have to take them out of the little vials they're shipped in. You can't house a sling in those, they're far too tiny. I'd suggest using a plastic container or jar of some kind. Also correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you getting an Aphonopelma or a Bracy? Both of these are extremely slow growers, so whatever you put them in, they will be in for a long time.


I have mason jars, but I cant make cross ventilation in those. I should have some smaller containers I can use, if not I can buy some. What will happen if the enclosure is too big? They'll grow into it within a month or two wont they?

Also I'm getting a B. albopilsoum, G. Pulchripes, N. Chromatus, and an L. Parahybana

Edit** BTW keep in mind this shoebox setup is smaller than most other ones, it's probably only like 12" at the most and 4-5" deep. It's a 6 quart container


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 2, 2013)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I have mason jars, but I cant make cross ventilation in those. I should have some smaller containers I can use, if not I can buy some. What will happen if the enclosure is too big? They'll grow into it within a month or two wont they?
> 
> Also I'm getting a B. albopilsoum, G. Pulchripes, N. Chromatus, and an L. Parahybana


If the enclosure is too big, then they will have trouble finding their food and may not settle in. Ts like smaller tanks because it feels secure to them. They don't like having wide open space. 

Also you're getting a brachy and a grammy, both of which are VERY slow growers.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 2, 2013)

Tell me about slow! I've had my G pulchripes for maybe 8 months it's only molted once or twice (that I know of) and is barely even an inch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> If the enclosure is too big, then they will have trouble finding their food and may not settle in. Ts like smaller tanks because it feels secure to them. They don't like having wide open space.
> 
> Also you're getting a brachy and a grammy, both of which are VERY slow growers.


Oh, well the containers aren't THAT big. They're only about a foot long or less, smaller than your average shoebox. They shouldn't have any problem finding food in them. The Brachy is about an 1 1/2" and the Pulchripes about an inch

Edit** If you want I can post some pictures of then in the enclosures once they arrive and you guys can tell me what you think


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm guessing date of arrival is tomorrow?


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> I'm guessing date of arrival is tomorrow?


No they'll be here on Wednesday :L they were too overbooked to ship them on Monday so they're shipping them Tuesday


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds logical. Have fun!


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Dec 2, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> Sounds logical. Have fun!


 But I'm so impatient! D: lol


----------

